# 25% off CMT Router bit sets @ Reconditioned sales



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats right 25% off new CMT & Freud router bit sets and tools,Great deal on the CMT rail & stile sets, Search Results: 'CMT'


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for todays gang


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW,These are not reconditioned bits in case anyone might have been mislead by their co. name. These are brand-spankin new in the box CMT bits one of the best out there and highly rated. I have the sommerfield jr set and it works flawlessly for small door sets and panels and at $124 - 25% thats a steal. Better hurry this sale will not last long


----------

